# for sale: badlands 2800



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

I have for your consideration, a badlands 2800 in fantastic shape.
This one has also been taken to the factory for some upgrades to make it even better and more secure. A couple extra small buckles and straps have been added to make it cinch even better. a much more useful feature.
This one also had the handgun holster in the hipbelt, and an everything pocket has been added to the hipbelt.

This is a clean pack and in great shape, and it will always have the badlands lifetime warranty, no matter who owns the pack.

Asking $150

I also have:
- KA-BAR Dozier Folding Hunter Knife in black.
Unused and not carried, have the box still. $20

- esse zancudo with orange handle. carried a couple times and lightly used to cut paper. have box. $20


----------

